# onBoard-Soundkarte nicht installierbar



## fabr (21. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Habe folgendes Problem:
Nach dem Formatieren eines Rechners und der Windows-Neuinstallation wurde die onBoard-Soundkarte nicht erkannt bzw. nicht automatisch installiert.

Windows erkennt zwar regelmäßig beim Starten neue Hardware, kann diese aber nicht automatisch installieren.

Wie kriege ich das hin? 

Und wie kann ich herausfinden was für eine Soundkarte das ist?

Gibt's für eine onBoard-Soundkarte überhaupt extra zu installierende Treiber?


----------



## melmager (21. Juli 2005)

Natürlich gibt es da Treiber 
Normalerweise liegt bei jedem Mainboard eine Treiber CD dabei mit allen Treibern
für die Hardware die so auf dem Mainboard verbaut wurde

wenn du die CD nicht meht hast beim Mainboardhersteller kann man sich die Treiber auch holen


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2005)

Wie Melmager sagte, Treiber suchen...

Ist es ein Mainboard mit VIA-Chipsatz ? Dann mal bei http://www.viaarena.com schauen.

mfg chmee


----------

